# Show Me Your Seiko!



## tagged_in_london (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been inspired by some of the examples on here and have decided to go and have a search for my first of a possible collection at the weekend so for inspiration i would love to see some more pics of your Seiko's

:clapping:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Some of mine:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

You better hope SeikoFan doesn't chip in and show you his collection - he's probably got about a hundred of them by now! :lol:

Anyway, here's my one and only:










1983 7A38-7029


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

The Atlas has gone, but I still have the rest


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

How's about this one then?










Mike


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my Seiko divers :grin:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

and my other Seikos....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just these 2



















and one I sold without even trying it on :dntknw:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

One of mine.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1960 Sportsmatic.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Some of mine.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

No a great example but its been with me for 22 years


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you go - a few favourites (needless to say there are loads more I just don't have any pictures of 'em on my computer). The Samurai isn't mine - unfortunately - but it's the best looking modified one I've seen yet & a great photo to boot :thumbup:

Modified 6309 - desert diver.










Frankenmonster.










Seiko kinetic 200m. Fantastic fit & forget watch, great build quality & it comes in a variety of dial colours/case finishes.










Seiko Spirit - classy dress watch.










Modified Seiko Samurai.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here you go....

Two 'Samurais'.....



















and a '5'.....










Cheers


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The 7002 is now on a Seiko bracelet and my Seiko 5 with a 6309 movement is missing from this phot , but the cameras battery is flat at the moment , so can't post a current photo !!!


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

some of mine:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

One of my "keepers"...and seems to be quite rare:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Spa'd 6105 with double domed sapphire


----------



## tagged_in_london (Apr 4, 2010)

Clum said:


> Some of mine:


i guess you like them as well!


----------



## tagged_in_london (Apr 4, 2010)

MarkDavey said:


> Here's my Seiko divers :grin:


great collection! you seem to collect them like i used to collect football stickers!!


----------



## tagged_in_london (Apr 4, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> Here you go - a few favourites (needless to say there are loads more I just don't have any pictures of 'em on my computer). The Samurai isn't mine - unfortunately - but it's the best looking modified one I've seen yet & a great photo to boot :thumbup:
> 
> Modified 6309 - desert diver.
> 
> ...


looks great on


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It's all about the '007:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I can play...

*Seiko 6138-3003*


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

sangman2000 said:


>


Is that an aftermarket dial?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Clum said:


> sangman2000 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks fake to me :dontgetit:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here's some


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

These from me

One i had to beg for ages




























Sadly not with me anymore  I know its been looked after though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

currently, just a couple......the lemon one is on its way to wales 










although this one looks a little bit different now 










past ones.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > sangman2000 said:
> ...


hehe yeah that's what I was thinking, few things look wrong with it, I just didn't want to come out and say it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

wow, you're like a machine Shawn!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think thats it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Clum said:


> wow, you're like a machine Shawn!


you dont mean that in a...er man way do you??? :shocking::fear:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

lol, I mean you're like a Seiko-modding machine! :groan:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Clum said:


> lol, I mean you're like a Seiko-modding machine! :groan:


:hypocrite:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Here you go - a few favourites (needless to say there are loads more I just don't have any pictures of 'em on my computer). The Samurai isn't mine - unfortunately - but it's the best looking modified one I've seen yet & a great photo to boot :thumbup:
> 
> Modified 6309 - desert diver.
> 
> ...


 I really like your 6390 mod its a real stuner imho did you mod yourself?


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Clum said:


> sangman2000 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


please what is an aftermarket dial?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Basically like a non-original part, so I was wondering if the dial had been replaced with a non-official Seiko dial.

But actually looking at it the hands are wrong, the crown is wrong and the typeset on the bezel doesn't look right either.

I'm not an expert though so don't take my word for it, it's possible it's just been modded at some point


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Only have the one I think.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I mean you're like a Seiko-modding machine! :groan:
> ...


when you put them together like that shawn you realize how many great ones you have done :thumbsup: orange is my favorite among many more , B)

paul


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I only have one, this SKX013.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Pulsar has the Seiko 7T62 movement so kinda half counts


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

One of my current favourite Seiko 7A38 chronos (two of them, in fact) - 7A38-6080:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

An old picture but thankfully the watches are still with me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I generally prefer Citizens & Orients but do have a few Seikos...

*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*










*Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977*










*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels & Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










*Reproduction WWII Seikosha `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Seiko Instruments Japan Springs.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Hereâ€™s a few of my Seiko SUS watches.


----------



## lamboguy (Apr 9, 2010)

What is up with the seikos in this forum? im sorry but Seikos just dont compare to swiss made watches


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

lamboguy said:


> What is up with the seikos in this forum? im sorry but Seikos just dont compare to swiss made watches


Stick around & you may actually learn something, even it it's just to stop spouting your ignorance.

The fact is that at most price points Seiko have something that's at least as good as the comparably priced Swiss alternative.


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello Mr Mach, in 1968 I bought my first 'decent' watch in Singapore - it looked very much like the 66702-7040-P that you show. But I did need a stopwatch for work purposes and swopped it in for an automatic chronometer in that same year. It was unfortunately stolen in a burglary in the 80s. I can't say I have seen a Seiko chronometer that looks exactly like it on this forum. Does anyone have pictures of 1968 vintage Seikos?

I do remember using the very fancy RACAL radio in our aircraft - it was a very accurate radio used to check that broadcasts were on the right frequencies. I used to tune into the Hawaai atomic clock to check the accuracy of my watch. It was only a couple of seconds a day out IIRC, certainly better than any of the other crew watches.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my two Seiko 5's. This one is very similar to diddy's on page 2 and is also 21 jewel.










Sorry about the few flecks on the dial - I wear this watch for work.

Now where's my cleaning cloth...?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

And here is my other "5". And NO the magazine it is photographed on is NOT a naughty one!


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Jim Attrill said:


> Hello Mr Mach, in 1968 I bought my first 'decent' watch in Singapore - it looked very much like the 66702-7040-P that you show. But I did need a stopwatch for work purposes and swopped it in for an automatic chronometer in that same year. It was unfortunately stolen in a burglary in the 80s. I can't say I have seen a Seiko chronometer that looks exactly like it on this forum. Does anyone have pictures of 1968 vintage Seikos?


Hi Jim

If it was an automatic seiko chronograph (stop watch) as opposed to chronometer (very accurate) then chances are it was purchased in 1969 since by most accounts the earliest is a 6139 model dated to March 1969.

There's a photo database of seiko mechanical chonos here, perhaps you'll be able to find yours? I have a 6138-0049 and it's a lovely watch.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lamboguy said:


> What is up with the seikos in this forum? im sorry but Seikos just dont compare to swiss made watches


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That Seikosha aviator chronometer is very cool.

Here's all mine:

The orange looks a little washed out as the light's not very good in here. I just ordered another one these rubber straps for my Vostok Amphibia. Very comfortable to wear.










Got a new strap for this yesterday. Looks sort of Lobster-ish now.



















I tried this one on a bracelet for a while, but couldnt get on with it. I think grey leather goes nicely with a light blue dial.










My first ever dress watch. May be for the chop soon as I have too many dress watches now.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Guess since I have just been working on it (with help from people on the forum) and am now wearing it I should post this birth month 7006-5019:










Cheers,

BB


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Paulus said:


> Jim Attrill said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mr Mach, in 1968 I bought my first 'decent' watch in Singapore - it looked very much like the 66702-7040-P that you show. But I did need a stopwatch for work purposes and swopped it in for an automatic chronometer in that same year. It was unfortunately stolen in a burglary in the 80s. I can't say I have seen a Seiko chronometer that looks exactly like it on this forum. Does anyone have pictures of 1968 vintage Seikos?
> ...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Seiko 5 with a 6309 movement new crystal and a paint spattered strap !!


----------



## VDG (Apr 24, 2010)

it looks excellent on the mesh strap.. can you pls tell me what is the model number of this diver?


----------

